# [EVDL] crip vs solder who wins ?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The EAA (experimental aircraft association) folks say crimp. They say solde=
r creates a stress riser and the wire is more likely to break from vibratio=
n.



________________________________
From: R Willis <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 7, 2011 12:41 PM
Subject: [EVDL] crip vs solder who wins ?

i know we have had the discussion before but i need the answer for =

our harness here

i am thinking the solder would be better then the crimp =



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111007/03c946ef=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Can anyone point to a NEC rule that states that crimped and soldered connections have different 
ratings?

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "R Willis" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 07, 2011 11:41 AM
Subject: [EVDL] crip vs solder who wins ?


>i know we have had the discussion before but i need the answer for
> our harness here
>
> i am thinking the solder would be better then the crimp
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In power circuits, we are not allow to solder wire connections and splices 
in residential, commercial and industrial areas. It is only allow in 
control circuits to a device that is design for soldering using the correct 
flux and wire type.

Soldering a large 2/0 fine wire (about 1000 + strands) will cause the solder 
to wick up the wire which will make it stiff and brittle. If you only have 
a battery link 6 inches long, it ends up being a stiff buss bar. Bending 
the cable will cause these wire strands to break. Test it out and see what 
happens.

Using the correct crimper die is important on what type of cable you use. 
It is best to use a full length die that surrounds the barrel all around for 
the fine wire cable. The crimper using these 360 degree dies are normally a 
hydraulic crimper that crimps the full length of the barrel.

I have found that crimping with a die that has one sharp point will fracture 
these fine wire cables. Need a die to spread out the crimping force.

Roland










----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Dymaxion" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 07, 2011 1:49 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] crip vs solder who wins ?


The EAA (experimental aircraft association) folks say crimp. They say solder 
creates a stress riser and the wire is more likely to break from vibration.



________________________________
From: R Willis <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 7, 2011 12:41 PM
Subject: [EVDL] crip vs solder who wins ?

i know we have had the discussion before but i need the answer for
our harness here

i am thinking the solder would be better then the crimp


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: 
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111007/03c946ef/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

some rules

1. you cannot crimp on solid wire unless you use very special crimp
connectors.

2. you must use calibrated crimpers designed and certified for the crimp
connectors being used

3. its a good idea to buy highest quality connectors such as T%B, for
example from your local wholesale electrical warehouse. Do not buy cheap
parts from the local auto parts stores

4. Marine application frequently requires both crimp and solder. the
solder is to exclude moisture and prevent corrosion.

5. high reliability projects frequently require ring lugs only, no spade
or fast disconnect

6. pull test is no good, when connector is loaded backwards in crimper,
where hard crimp is on insulation, and loose insulation crimp is on wire,
leaving wires with intermittent connection.

One of the biggest product liability and failure items is bad crimps. I
have spent countless hours finding intermittent bad crimp problems.






> In power circuits, we are not allow to solder wire connections and splices
> in residential, commercial and industrial areas. It is only allow in
> control circuits to a device that is design for soldering using the
> correct
> flux and wire type.
>
> Soldering a large 2/0 fine wire (about 1000 + strands) will cause the
> solder
> to wick up the wire which will make it stiff and brittle. If you only
> have
> a battery link 6 inches long, it ends up being a stiff buss bar. Bending
> the cable will cause these wire strands to break. Test it out and see
> what
> happens.
>
> Using the correct crimper die is important on what type of cable you use.
> It is best to use a full length die that surrounds the barrel all around
> for
> the fine wire cable. The crimper using these 360 degree dies are normally
> a
> hydraulic crimper that crimps the full length of the barrel.
>
> I have found that crimping with a die that has one sharp point will
> fracture
> these fine wire cables. Need a die to spread out the crimping force.
>
> Roland
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "David Dymaxion" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, October 07, 2011 1:49 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] crip vs solder who wins ?
>
>
> The EAA (experimental aircraft association) folks say crimp. They say
> solder
> creates a stress riser and the wire is more likely to break from
> vibration.
>
>
>
> ________________________________
> From: R Willis <[email protected]>
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, October 7, 2011 12:41 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] crip vs solder who wins ?
>
> i know we have had the discussion before but i need the answer for
> our harness here
>
> i am thinking the solder would be better then the crimp
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111007/03c946ef/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Guess I also should of added are the ratings dependant upon different types of solder, 60/40, 
silver?

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "R Willis" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, October 07, 2011 11:41 AM
Subject: [EVDL] crip vs solder who wins ?


>i know we have had the discussion before but i need the answer for
> our harness here
>
> i am thinking the solder would be better then the crimp
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > some rules
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Coast guard says exactly the same thing. Soldered lugs results in poor =
and/or dangerous performance due to work hardening at the joints. While not=
quite the same in all cases - much of the vehicle vibrations are rather si=
milar when comparing vessel to vehicle.
RW



>________________________________
>From: David Dymaxion <[email protected]>
>To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
>Sent: Friday, October 7, 2011 12:49 PM
>Subject: Re: [EVDL] crip vs solder who wins ?
>
>The EAA (experimental aircraft association) folks say crimp. They say sold=
er creates a stress riser and the wire is more likely to break from vibrati=
on.
>
>
>
>________________________________
>From: R Willis <[email protected]>
>To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
>Sent: Friday, October 7, 2011 12:41 PM
>Subject: [EVDL] crip vs solder who wins ?
>
>i know we have had the discussion before but i need the answer for =

>our harness here
>
>i am thinking the solder would be better then the crimp =

>
>
>_______________________________________________
>| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
>| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
>|
>| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
>| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
>| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
>| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
>| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>-------------- next part --------------
>An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
>URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111007/03c946e=
f/attachment.html =

>_______________________________________________
>| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
>| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
>|
>| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
>| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
>| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
>| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
>| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
>
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111007/4f08532e=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

